# New species on the fly for me



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Went out of Jim's this morning for a couple hours before work and caught a little speck, missed a few hits. Then I went and casted a shrimp pattern along the bank and pulled up this little guy....

I really want to find his big brother because this little dude put up a pretty good fight considering


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't know if you like chasing records, but the last I checked (been a few years now) there are lot's of IGFA line class records open for hybrid stripers on the fly rod. Could get your name in a record book!

Cool catch BTW.


----------

